# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Gjithë Sulltanët ishin bijë shkinash e sllavësh.

## Wrangler

(Emri i sulltanit, emri para konvertimit dhe emri ne osmanisht i nënave të osmanizuara te sulltanëve)



Nëna e Sulltan Muratit = Horofira bizantine = Nilufer Hatun
Nëna e sulltan Bajazitit = Marija, bullgare = Gjulçiçek Hatun
Nëna e Sulltan Mehmetit I = Olga, bullgare = Olga Hatun
Nëna e Sulltan Muratit II = Veronika, bizantine
Nëna e Sulltan Mehmeta II = Despina, serbe = Hima Hatun
Nëna e Sulltan Bajazitit II = Kornelia, greke 
Nëna e Sulltan Selimit I = Ajshja, greke 
Nëna e Sulltan Sulejmanit Madheshtori –Helga, hebreje polake = Hafza Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Selimit II = Rokselana, ruse ukrainase = Hirem Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Muratit II = Rahela, hebreje = Nurbanu Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Mehmetit III = Bafo, venedikase = Safije Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Ahmetit I = Helena, greke = Mandan Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Osmanit II = Evdokia, serbe = Mahfiruz Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Muratit IV = Anastazia, greke = Mahpejker Kosem Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Ibrahimit I = Anastazija, greke = Mahpejker Kosem Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Mehmedit IV = Nagja, ruse =Turhan Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Sulejmanit II = Katarina, serbe = Dilašib Hatun
Nëna e Sulltan Ahmetit II = Hava/Eva, hebreje polake = Hatixhe Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Mustaffajt I = Evemia, greke = Emetulah Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Ahmetit III = Evemia, greke = Emtulah Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Mahmudit I = Aleksandra, ukrainase = Saliha Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Osmanit II = Mara, serbe = Sehsivar Sultan
Nëna e SulltanMustafajt III = Zhanet, franceze = Mihrishah Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Abdulhamidit = Ida, franceze = Shermi Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Selimit III = Agneza, gjenoveze (Itali) = Mihrišah Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Mustafajt IV = Sonja, bullgare = Sinperver Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Mahmudit II = Riveri, franceze = Nakshidil Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Abdulmexhidit I = Shoshana/Suzi, hebreje ruse = Bezmi Alem Valide Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Abdulazizit I = Besime Pertevnjal, rumune, = Valide Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Muratit V = Vilma, franceze–Shefkevza Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Abdulhamidit II = Virgina, armene = Tirimizhgan Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Mehmetit V = Sofia, shqiptare = Gjulxhemal Sultan
Nëna e Sulltan Mehmetit VI = Henrieta, çerkeze = Ðulistan Sultan

Historia shqiptare/

----------


## Xhemis

> (Emri i sulltanit, emri para konvertimit dhe emri ne osmanisht i nënave të osmanizuara te sulltanëve)
> 
> 
> 
> Nëna e Sulltan Muratit = Horofira bizantine = Nilufer Hatun
> Nëna e sulltan Bajazitit = Marija, bullgare = Gjulçiçek Hatun
> Nëna e Sulltan Mehmetit I = Olga, bullgare = Olga Hatun
> Nëna e Sulltan Muratit II = Veronika, bizantine
> Nëna e Sulltan Mehmeta II = Despina, serbe = Hima Hatun
> ...



Per kete ceshtje ka shume debate ndermjet historianeve.


Thuhet Gruaja e Sulltan Mehmetit ka qene Shqiptare, gruaja e Sulltan Bajazitit II ka qene shqiptare,Pra nena e Bajazitit te Ii dhe Nena e Selimit jane shqiptare.Nena e Sulltan Sulejmanit nuk eshte greke por eshte nga Krimea dhe quhet Aishe.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottoman_family_tree

----------


## Xhemis

Safija gjithashtu shqiptare

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safiye_Sultan

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

